# Increasing the resolution of the picture



## bobthedog27 (Apr 9, 2008)

Currently the picture that have got is 640 x 480 but its not big enough how can increase the size of this thanks.


----------



## NedFlanders (Jul 10, 2008)

Assuming you mean your monitor and are on Windows, go to Start/Control Panel/Display/Settings and move the slider to give you the resolution you want.


----------



## bobthedog27 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ned sorry should of been more clear about that it is actually an picture like an photo not an software application on windows xp. 
Like need an application to make size bigger.


----------



## MartySi (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you trying to increase the resolution of the picture from the original? Or, are you trying to fill a background on your monitor with the picture.

What you can do will depend on the original resolution of the picture. As you increase the size of lower resolution pictures you wind up with a lot of pixelation and the photo looks blurry.

I would suggest doing a google search for a photo management application that will allow you to do some adjustments to the picture. I'm not sure if Picasa will let you do this, but it is a great photo management tool.

There was another shareware program that I used to use called Graphic Converter. That may do what you want to do as well.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

The absolute best program for resizing images is Paint Shop Pro, version 3.12 (if you can find it). Later versions of PSP also work well...


----------



## NedFlanders (Jul 10, 2008)

bobthedog27 said:


> Ned sorry should of been more clear about that it is actually an picture like an photo not an software application on windows xp.
> Like need an application to make size bigger.


Picasa, the free photo editing program will do this most simply for you. Photoshop will, but is expensive and hard to use, and won't do a better job. 
Just put "Picasa" into Google to find the latest version and download it.

Load the picture in Picasa, and (I think but it's been a while) go to Image/Size where it will let you make it any size you like.

As pointed out above though, if you make it bigger, it may get less clear and blurrier.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

brushmaster1 said:


> The absolute best program for resizing images is Paint Shop Pro, version 3.12 (if you can find it). Later versions of PSP also work well...


Irfanview actually has a slightly better resize algorithm than PSP...

It can be had here for free... www.irfanview.com

there are a few programs and methods that work slightly better but they are not free...

upresing a digital image more than a small amount is difficult at best... if quality is of concern


----------



## catbounds (Jul 6, 2004)

The best software I've found for resizing photos is Genuine Fractals.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I would use Irfanview or Paint.NET to resize them, since they both have basic sharpening functions which can help a bit, but if you're hoping to resize the image to anything greater than about 125%, the image is going to look pretty ugly.


----------



## Yanto (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually use Faststone Image Viewer and it's free. This program lets you view images like ACDSee does. It can do resize or Quick Resize easily. Quick Resize lets you choose the resolution, so that you don't have to do any typing for the size.

If you think that the resize result gives you blurry image, you can use "sharpen". At least it makes your image clearer to see therefore it looks a bit coarse.

http://acespower.blogspot.com/2008/7/*quick*-*image*-*resize*-using-*faststone*.html


----------

